# Members of this board helped Summer



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And I thank you. rickinsocal, a brand new member, came on the board his first post a plea for monetary assistance, and the membership here stepped up and help pay for surgery for Summer, even though his method and wording was suspect and threw up red flags.

But I just needed to mention, there are at least two long time board members here that have posted a very real need for funding to pay for vet care for dogs in rescue. These dogs do not have owners at all, so there is not even a little money from an owner to help with treatment costs. They are being cared for by rescue groups who have only donations for funding, and with the current economy charitable donations are almost non-existent. 

The membership of this board are wonderful, caring people. I applaude everyone here for all you have done in the past to help dogs that were in need.

Won't you help these dogs also? 

D.B Cooper in MI - heartworm treatment
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43255

Wade in TX - hip surgery
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43301


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad to see this posted. I will be sending in my donation for Wade. YES>> LET'S BAND TOGETHER FOR THE PUPPERS THAT NEED US MOST. Like many, my finances are limited. I would love to be able to help all those puppers in need, but since that's only a dream, I've decided the best way to utilize my donations are to give to known sources. Since Wade is practically in my own back yard, my monthly allottment will be directed his way.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping.........


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to help these dogs. I recently gave a donation to a rescue and I just can't donate right now. I wish I could and this is really hard for me to say I can't.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping .....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping.... I really hope we can get this young boy some help. He's only 18 months and needs both hips done.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> And I thank you. rickinsocal, a brand new member, came on the board his first post a plea for monetary assistance, and the membership here stepped up and help pay for surgery for Summer, even though his method and wording was suspect and threw up red flags.
> 
> But I just needed to mention, there are at least two long time board members here that have posted a very real need for funding to pay for vet care for dogs in rescue. These dogs do not have owners at all, so there is not even a little money from an owner to help with treatment costs. They are being cared for by rescue groups who have only donations for funding, and with the current economy charitable donations are almost non-existent.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for bringing this to my--and everyone else's attention. I am happy to help out and I am sure if we can get this bumped and perhaps posted on W-G, more would be willing to help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping...........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for Wade! Please help him!!

I'm like Kimm, I have already donated way over what I should for the month, but I might be able to figure out how to send a little.

I wish I could save them all!
It breaks my heart!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> And I thank you. rickinsocal, a brand new member, came on the board his first post a plea for monetary assistance, and the membership here stepped up and help pay for surgery for Summer, even though his method and wording was suspect and threw up red flags.
> 
> But I just needed to mention, there are at least two long time board members here that have posted a very real need for funding to pay for vet care for dogs in rescue. These dogs do not have owners at all, so there is not even a little money from an owner to help with treatment costs. They are being cared for by rescue groups who have only donations for funding, and with the current economy charitable donations are almost non-existent.
> 
> ...


This is very true. And it is so easy to verify any of the information you want to or need to when you are donating thru a rescue.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

bumping up for wade, d.b.cooper has been taken care of. thanks to all who donated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wade*

Wade has an angelic space.
It kills me not to be able to donate to them all.
Think I need another job.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade still is waiting for his surgery until he gets enough help........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for Wade!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder if Wade were to have his own thread if there might not be more interest, rather than having it connected to Summer, and what unfortunately left many people a bit head shy about donating.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I wonder if Wade were to have his own thread if there might not be more interest, rather than having it connected to Summer, and what unfortunately left many people a bit head shy about donating.


Good point. And as mentioned before, since Wade is actually in the care of rescue, any monies given are to Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas, earmarked for Wade....... not to an individual.


----------

